# Worrying About False Teachers and Cults



## RefPres1647 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi all,

I was watching a YouTube video about Paul Washer where he expressed his concern about how false teachers and cults such as Mormonism leading people astray and keeping people from the Gospel.

I saw in the comments section (a scary place to find oneself) a young woman who was very anti-calvinism that asked the question: "If all Christians are preordained to glory, then why would someone like this be so concerned with these false teachers leading people away? Wouldn't they be preordained to this destruction and wouldn't you be worrying about things out of your control and for people God didn't choose to save?"

Of course, this is a prime example of misunderstanding the doctrines of Grace and treading into hyper-calvinism territory, but my thought is that we are supposed to love people and don't know who the elect are so of course we want them to hear the true gospel and get away from heresy and know the true God. 

That being said, I'd love to hear your input on this and get other perspectives on why we should care about false teachers and cults when God has preordained His people. Of course, the Bible tells us to be wary of false teachers and to preach the gospel to all, but like I said, would love more perspective.


----------



## Ajay (Jan 8, 2019)

For though I preach the gospel, I have nothing to glory of: for necessity is laid upon me; yea, woe is unto me, if I preach not the gospel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 8, 2019)

1. Love for God, who is blasphemed by false teachers.

2. Love for neighbors, who are deceived by false teachers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 8, 2019)

For me, trying to figure out God's sovereignty is like chasing after the wind. It is much easier to believe what the Bible teaches and obey it. Many things in life are too complex and mysterious for us, and we have to okay with not knowing. Besides, any other belief system will have much deeper complications.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 8, 2019)

RefPres1647 said:


> That being said, I'd love to hear your input on this and get other perspectives on why we should care about false teachers and cults when God has preordained His people. Of course, the Bible tells us to be wary of false teachers and to preach the gospel to all, but like I said, would love more perspective.



For example:
https://www.agradio.org/canons-of-dort-13-predestination-is-a-mystery.html

The current series:
https://www.agradio.org/on-the-canons-of-dort

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 8, 2019)

This all boils down to a break in the 9th commandment. Believers never accept any type of sin. When we see it, we pipe up. In the same way, we never want to sit idly by when someone presents a counterfeit gospel, which is no more than lying about God and Christ.

Sadly, some of these false teachers do not even know that they are presenting a false gospel; the truth is hid from their eyes. Many think they are conveying gospel truth. Some intentionally lie and others, not. 

The elect, the scriptures tell us, may even be toyed with for a time under such pretenses, though, not permanently. This delay, brought on by this ill scenario is even decreed of God. All the elect will come to the truth and leave these aberrant teachers and settings, eventually. 

Understanding predestination does not mean we are to just sit by while people formulate lies about our God and His word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jan 9, 2019)

Because they can do a lot of harm. Even true believers can be misled for a while. I believe in God's sovereignty but I'm not sending my child to school with a known sex offender.


----------



## Dachaser (Jan 9, 2019)

RefPres1647 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was watching a YouTube video about Paul Washer where he expressed his concern about how false teachers and cults such as Mormonism leading people astray and keeping people from the Gospel.
> 
> ...


The Apostle Paul was the first and greatest Calvinist who ever lived, and yet he still was found penning sacred scripture to confront and refute heresies of his time. We take our queue from him on this subject matter.


----------

